# Barking?



## iloveroxy09 (Apr 13, 2008)

Well my maltese is two months and 3 days old, and its like she tries to bark but it just wont come out, is this ok?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

she probably just isn't brave enough to let out a full bark yet. Coby does this half bark thing too where sometimes when he sees strangers he doesn't know if he should bark or not because he is scared of them so he let's out this gruff sound more than an actual barking sound. When the situation arises, she'll bark, don't worry!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i agree! i like the muffle barks more then a full bark :brownbag:


----------

